# What we've learnt from this years TdF



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

I was thinking last night what I have learnt about the TdF this year this forum. Please add to this list:

1. Some people like Cadel Evans, some people dislike Cadel Evans, in the same way some people like smooth peanut butter or crunchy peanut butter.

2. Professional and amateur riders alike enjoy a cold coke after a hard ride. Some prefer Kosher for Passover coke, especially the Jewish riders in the Pro Peleton during the Spring Classics.

3. Team cars should be automatic, yet they are manual. Only men with inferior sexual performances and manhoods drive automatic transmissions. Some European men wear briefs, others wear boxers. Few wear socks with shoes.


----------



## McLovin (Sep 30, 2007)

I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it...


----------



## somdoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

I learned that none of the stage winners or jersey wearers to try Frenching the podium girls, instead of doing cheek-to-cheek kisses.

I also learned that even though a lot of crazy fans will get in your way on a climb, a few will also help you back up once you've fallen off a cliff.

I also also learned that Tom Boonen is dating a 16yo girl. He's my new hero.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I learned that cadel could not win the tour...........

I also learned how many good young pro there are that have a chance to win the tour (Andy Shleck if he can improve his TT)

And Tom Boonen is a crack head that lost the little respect I had for him.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*My lessons*



McLovin said:


> I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it...


I will never stay at a Hampton Inn nor enjoy a Beatles song again.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I dunno. Bernard Kohl maybe. I was aware of him (unlike Lance), but I didn't know he could ride up hill like that. While we're on Gerolsteiner, Shumacher's TT performances were rather surprising. If he has that sort of form for the next month or so, he's going to have a gold medal and the _arc en ciel_.

Not so surprising ..everyone knew Andy Schleck has talent, same with Roman Kruezinger. They have had good results prior to the Tour. Remy di Gregorio has been talked about for two years now as a great climber, yet he is out the back when it matters. 

Would I be crazy for thinking that as "exciting" as the Tour was, there wasn't really any huge revelations. (Like when Andy S finished 2nd in the Giro)


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I learned that Saab tried to take credit for the turbo and I now sneer at them whenever I see one on the road. I learned that andy schleck is going to be great and that CSC is simply an awesome team. I also found out that sastre can ride a hell of a TT when he has to. I also learned that VDV coughs alot and now that I found out that Tom Boonen is dating a 16 year old he is also my new hero, despite the coke issue.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

I learned that the Bacardi Mojito commercial, while annoying, is hot.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it...


----------



## d-rock (Nov 26, 2005)

I learned that the future looks very bright (A. Schleck, Kohl, etc.) Not that I didn't enjoy Sastre's win. 

And... Robbie McEwen also thinks Cadel is a whiny beeyotch!

Not to mention that, I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it


D.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

roadie92 said:


> And Tom Boonen is a crack head that lost the little respect I had for him.


I don't get all the Boonen bashing. The guy was using some recreational coke and got busted. Probably went out with some friends and had a few bumps. Bad decision? Definitely, but does that make him anything close to a "crack head?" No. That's like saying having a few beers makes one an alcoholic.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

I learned I should not bother with the SAAB passwords next year because I will never win.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I learned that Mark Cavendish is the best sprinter in the world....


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> I learned that the Bacardi Mojito commercial, while annoying, is hot.


what he said


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I learn not to buy the Cervelo seatpost.

and... I learn that Saab can turn repetition in to fun.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh... and that Michelob Ultra girl (yoga, boxing) is very hot.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I learned that the guys and gals on RBR.com in the TDF forum are more than willing to answer questions, debate, whine, joke (which made me laugh) and for the most part actually come away as a bunch(peloton) of pretty nice people that were willing to voice their opinions in a fairly mature manner and for that I thank you all. :thumbsup: 
I also learned that I'm going to really really really miss Phil and Paul and I dread not seeing them live for a whole year!! :cryin:


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

McLovin said:


> I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it...


My wife and I LOLed at this comment. But I'm with ya man. I learned that as well and I even drive a Saab! haha


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I learnt that I don't get the Tour coverage for Eurosports here but only get the Giro and Vuelta.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Phil Liggett likes to watch birds and trains.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it...


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Speaking of Boonen/coke, what the heck is Passover coke? And is that what he was doing? BTW-If you have a "sexual performance problems" wouldnt a stick shift be the compensation not the automatic? Kind of doesnt make sense the other way around.


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

I learned that Vincenzo Nibali's name can be pronounced/multilated at least three ways.

BTW, What is up with Cannondale and their hokey commercial?


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

I learned that the Col de la Bonette is a mountain I would like to ride in the future.

From this thread I learned that people dont follow the news about Boonen very much. He no longer dates the 16yr old and he not only was caught using cocaine but earlier in the year he was also named as the supplier to a CX racer that was caught.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I learned that no matter how long Bobke lives in Italy, he sounds like a doofus trying to speak the language and that hes a sellout for dropping "Tour Day Frantz.'


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

I learned that the U.S. teams are stronger than most people gave them credit for...
Still not CSC strong obviously... 

but Garmin rode well, had a great GC contender, surpassed their own expectations, as well as everyone else's.... Had guys in the breaks, and had several riders finish in Very High standings on the final TT... all from a team that was only expected to show up, not really considered to be fighters, yeah right!!!... AWESOME JOB GUYS...

And Columbia, what can you say... Held the Yellow for several days, had guys in the breaks, had some great lead outs, had an AMAZING sprinter (Cavendish is quick to say the least) and came away with 5 stage wins... 25% of the possible stages... VERY IMPRESSIVE...

Oh, and Saab can take repetitive exhaust and make it exhausting...


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

I learned that Tapout is hitting the road to find the next MMA bad ass! 

People that drink Michelob are young, active and physically fit with very little body fat.

American cycling teams are pretty darn good! Columbia, well I'm pretty stoked on the job they did!!!!!!



And, of course, Sabb takes energy from exhaust and recycles it turning repetition in to monotony.....


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

You forgot about The Contender, Muay Thai.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

somdoosh said:


> I learned that none of the stage winners or jersey wearers to try Frenching the podium girls, instead of doing cheek-to-cheek kisses.


Ironically, we also learned that European men sometimes kiss other men on the cheeks.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

They didnt show the seatpost enough. That was good TV.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I leanred*

pipo pozzato wears a diamond tennis bracelet and shiny shoes


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it...











:mad2:


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

navsnipe said:


> You forgot about The Contender, Muay Thai.


From the creator or Survivor?? That Contender??


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it...

Coughing is what you do after racing bicycles...

Fountains with cyclists in the background are perfect television subjects.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

my wife finally understands that i am not sick if i cough when i am done riding.

how do you stop jens voigt? you cant. but you can slow him down by taking away his super-high saddle and make him ride standing/on his top tube.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

J. Vaughters taught me a new word!


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

The TdF was the warm-up for the Vuelta. The big cycling showdown will be at the Vuelta de Espana in September. The spanish riders are currently the best in the world. Astana wants to show the ASO that CSC is the second best cycling team in the world. Alberto Contador is going for the cycling triple crown by winning all three grand tours in a year.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

And that word is?!


----------



## Frank Tuesday (Jun 1, 2002)

I learned that the Tour was much more exciting when we had dopers.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh, I also learned that RAI TV has WAAAAAAY better directors and crew than the French.


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

I learnt that I could coach a TT rider from the team car...C'mon Cadel, let's go boy!

I learnt that you can fall off the start platform before the biggest TT of your life and still have the ride of your life...(Kohl)

I learnt that when the yellow jersey riding for his life, passes you in the penultimate TT, and you are riding the worst Tt of your life, you should try really hard to draft offa him (yeah I'm looking at you F. Schleck)

I learnt that horses are as fast as the peleton

I learnt that I find Phil Liggett really sexy


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

navsnipe said:


> BTW, What is up with Cannondale and their hokey commercial?



+1 those commercials are brutal.


----------



## somdoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

Kosher-for-passover coke is coca-cola that's not been carbonated. Apparently adding carbonic acid to make fizz is like leavening bread, so during passover observant jews can't have it. Size carbonic acid is bad for you, that seems like a pretty good deal to many people, cyclists included.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

thebadger said:


> but earlier in the year he was also named as the supplier to a CX racer that was caught.


Who then retired because no one wanted to hire him -- what with the coke scandal and all. Funny how being a middle of the pack guy gets you one outcome and being a world class sprinter gets you another.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Oh, I also learned that RAI TV has WAAAAAAY better directors and crew than the French.


You've got to be farking kidding me. The way the RAI covers the Giro is a joke: the director doesn have a clue what's going on and pops up random images from the race that most of the time include RAI motorcycles being in the way and then itś time for the sixfoldd split screen image with a hugely annoying flashy background again. And the 1 second shots of little kiddies at the finish line. And all that in horrible picture quality. :mad2:


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 24, 2004)

somdoosh said:


> Kosher-for-passover coke is coca-cola that's not been carbonated. Apparently adding carbonic acid to make fizz is like leavening bread, so during passover observant jews can't have it. Size carbonic acid is bad for you, that seems like a pretty good deal to many people, cyclists included.


not the passover coke i've had, passover or kosher coke is made with sugar cane, instead of fructose, from what i understand is the united states are mostly afflicted with the fructose version bc lawmakers thought it would be a good idea to put a huge tariff's on importing sugar cane...


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

McLovin said:


> I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it...


Isn't that like putting a bag over your head and reusing your CO2?
That's disgusting I'm selling my 9-3 Turbo.


----------



## navsnipe (Jul 24, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> J. Vaughters taught me a new word!


Is that the word that made Robbie Ventura go :yikes:


----------



## Trux (Dec 19, 2001)

*What I Learned*

That it may be possible to win the Tour drug free and that JV did a terrific
job directing his first Tour team, Garmin.


----------



## trihiker (Mar 29, 2005)

I learned there's a fat guy named Bob who likes to dream that he's riding some tour called DrinkMore, in which he pours a jug of water down his throat.

Oh yeah, and Trek believes they make the World's Best Bikes.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I have THREE Treks and Im even like "STFU, Trek."


----------



## maglia vecchia (Sep 21, 2006)

I learned that edgy sideburns, glasses, and turtlenecks are back in style. Go JV.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

I am The Edge said:


> I learned that the Bacardi Mojito commercial, while annoying, is hot.


Can anyone from San Diego or SoCal either confirm or deny that that commercial was shot at Envy (the rooftop lounge / basement club in the Ivy Hotel)??


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it... (and I even own a DVR)

I also learned that... Phil, Paul, Bob and Craig look pretty nice in suits.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

robbyracer said:


> I learned that Tapout is hitting the road to find the next MMA bad ass!


I can't tell you how elated I am that I don't have to listen to the forced, white-trashy laugh at the end of that anymore!


----------



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

I learned that Michelob Ultra is born from jets.


----------



## Marek (Feb 17, 2004)

McLovin said:


> I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it...


i tell my son(saab93 owner) this every time i see him or call him.....


----------



## WrongBikeFred (Oct 19, 2005)

RkFast said:


> I learned that no matter how long Bobke lives in Italy, he sounds like a doofus trying to speak the language and that hes a sellout for dropping "Tour Day Frantz.'


In any language, and probably when he snoes. Gotta love the guy. Bob being paid to talk is like Dylan baing paid to sing.


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

I learned that Versus can take back the Tour by getting past caught dopers to ride their bikes backwards. Cool!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Einstruzende said:


> I dunno. Bernard Kohl maybe. I was aware of him (unlike Lance), but I didn't know he could ride up hill like that.


I found out Bernard Kohl is an ex-chimney sweep, like the winner of the 1st tdf. I have to say he is my favorite new guy. (at least new to my conciousness...)


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I learned that the worst looking sweater Kirsten Gum ever wore was infinitely better than the shirts Paul, Phil et. al. had to wear this year.

Who was the clothing supplier anyway? Terrible!


----------



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

tferris said:


> I found out Bernard Kohl is an ex-chimney sweep, like the winner of the 1st tdf. I have to say he is my favorite new guy. (at least new to my conciousness...)


 Good thing he only fell from the TT starting podium instead of a roof. It was an amazing TT effort for the King of the Mountain, particualrly after that distracting stumble.

Now that he got some cash from his winnings, maybe he can afford some braces. He has a serious overbite.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

weltyed said:


> how do you stop jens voigt? you cant. but you can slow him down by taking away his super-high saddle and make him ride standing/on his top tube.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> J. Vaughters taught me a new word!


that was soooo funny!!!
did you see the look on Robbie Ventura's face?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I learned you're not a true champion until you can defend that belt.

Wonder if that applies to yellow jerseys, as well?


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I learned:

Wearing white pants on the podium makes your ass look HUGE.

Smacking a French cop does not bear the same consequences as smacking one in the US.

Cadel had a crash. In case you didn't hear about that, he crashed. It was a pretty bad crash. Things would have been better except for that unfortunate crash.

Andy Schleck could ride l'Alpe d'Huez w/ me in a basket on the front of his bike.

France is spending all those VAT taxes on something other than guard rails.


Things I didn't learn:

What do they pour on the roads in Italy?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

litespeedchick said:


> Andy Schleck could ride l'Alpe d'Huez w/ me in a basket on the front of his bike.
> 
> France is spending all those VAT taxes on something other than guard rails.


:lol: Good ones!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

CoLiKe20 said:


> that was soooo funny!!!
> did you see the look on Robbie Ventura's face?


Wonder when it'll be YouTubed?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

CoLiKe20 said:


> that was soooo funny!!!
> did you see the look on Robbie Ventura's face?


I totally missed this.

What's the story?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> J. Vaughters taught me a new word!





CoLiKe20 said:


> that was soooo funny!!!
> did you see the look on Robbie Ventura's face?





MerlinAma said:


> I totally missed this.
> 
> What's the story?



NSFW


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I learned that I do not care to jump out of a car at 50 MPH in my underwear.


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

Roadplay said:


> I learned that I do not care to jump out of a car at 50 MPH in my underwear.


You should have known that before. Didn't you take drives ed  That ad made me cringe every time I saw it.


----------



## duckcalldan (Sep 1, 2006)

Paul likes to speak of men urinating in French.
Phil seems like a hard man to please restaurant-wise. 
Bob's teeth are more British than either Paul's or Phil's.
Craig kicks a$$ over Al.
Chipotle is just as meaningless to Europeans as Milram and Quick Step are to Yanks.

I haven't learned: what the hell Muay Thai means.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I am The Edge said:


> NSFW
> <object height="344" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gg2XgD_l2iU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" height="344" width="425"></object>


Thanks! Best interview of the Tour :wink:

WTF? In advanced mode I can't see the YouTube link, but it shows up anyhow?


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

somdoosh said:


> Kosher-for-passover coke is coca-cola that's not been carbonated. Apparently adding carbonic acid to make fizz is like leavening bread, so during passover observant jews can't have it. Size carbonic acid is bad for you, that seems like a pretty good deal to many people, cyclists included.


... and don't forget the ridiculous price tag! It tastes different, yet not necessarily better tasting.


----------



## _Brandon (Jul 28, 2007)

I learned that if you miss a stage you can find it on the internet and watch it commercial free.

I learned that if I didn't have a DVR the Tour would be impossible to watch.

I learned that Saab, Michelob and Extreme Fighting commercials are much easier to watch at two or three times their normal speed and without sound.

I learned that as long as your car has a turbocharger it's considered environmentally friendly.

I learned that I appreciate the VS sponsors and I don't want them to find out that I didn't watch their commercials hundreds of times.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Eurosport had a nice snarky writeup:

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/28072008/58/tour-de-france-blazin-saddles-alternative-awards.html

Tour de France - Blazin' Saddles: Alternative awards
Eurosport - Mon, 28 Jul 13:58:00 2008 

Forget the yellow jersey, here are the real standout moments and characters from the 2008 Tour de France which deserve recognition. In no particular order...

More StoriesThe Blazin' Saddles archive 
Most unfortunate lunch-break: Herve Duclos-Lassalle who, riding his debut Tour, broke his wrist after just 100km when a musette got trapped in the spokes of his wheel in the feeding zone.

Best crash: This one is tied between two real corkers. For sheer death-defying drama it would go hands down to the Tour's youngest rider, John-Lee Augustyn, who flew off an Alpine cliff and skidded on his chest 20m down a ravine while watching his bike go even further. But the comedy factor of Sven Krauss's collision with a road sign cannot be overlooked: the German was sent head-over-heels while his bike actually snapped in two mid air.

Best uphill tumble: Denis Menchov.

Best pile-up: Without a doubt the double mass fall on a roundabout towards the end of stage 12. With the peloton splitting dead down the middle, the slippery roads did for both sides with devastating effect.

The Gaylord Focker award (for losers who come good): Sylvain Chavanel, victor of stage 19. Just don't tell him the whole of the peloton was bribed so as to put an end to his turmoil.

Most slippery character: Riccardo Ricco, the Cobra powered on EPO venom.

Biggest dope award: Ricco.

We-should-have-guessed-it award: Ricco storming to his second stage win and then declaring his love and admiration for his role model, the late Marco Pantani.

Biggest vegetable award: Ricco, stuck behind bars while the rest of the "passive" peloton rode on their way to the Alps.

The wrong-career award: Moises Duenas, who reportedly carried around a "mobile pharmacy" of "poisonous substances and plants" in his team hotel room.

The mysterious departure award: A toss up between Christophe Moreau's withdrawal without informing his team and Stijn Devolder's snap decision to pull out of the race just 30km away from the notoriously vigilant Italian border.

The pink jersey for the most timid descender: Menchov.

The invisible jersey for the most insignificant rider: Ryder Hesjedal. Surely no ryder by that name in the peloton?

The no-one-can-match-me-for-speed-except-when-I'm-too-high award : Stefan Schumacher, the German who blitzed both time trials and seemed to attack most other days, whatever the terrain.

Best spectator: The chap who risked life and limb to climb down the Bonette in search of Augustyn's dishevelled bike.

Unluckiest spectator: The rather portly old lady who broke her arm after taking out Saunier Duval's Aurelien Passeron in stage 2. In light of subsequent events, Passeron was perhaps quite pleased to be disassociated from the team.

Unlikeliest win: Simon Gerrans's win in Italy. Out of the blue - and what were the odds that Gerrans would be the only Australian winner this year in the Tour?

Worst team: Milram, FdJ, Bouygues, Silence Lotto, Euskaltel, Lampre and Liquigas were all a bit pants.

Best team: CSC, of course, but Gerolsteiner deserve a mention for their natural spring and refreshing fluidity. It would be a shame if they cannot find a sponsor to replace the sparkling water brand.

Was he really in yellow award?: Romain Feillu.

Biggest hype: A toss-up between Damiano Cunego and Alejandro Valverde.

Biggest waste of money: Whatever it cost to entice Yaroslav Popovych to be Cadel Evans' servant in the mountains.

Best quote: "If you step on my dog's paws again I will cut your head off." Scarily, it was not certain if Cadel Evans meant this threat to the reporter that had got too close to Molly his mutt.

Sprinting flop award: Robbie McEwan, the former Tour green jersey great, who failed to feature in any bunch sprint. It is a measure of his professionalism, mind, that Robbie rode all the way to Paris.

Welcome to the big time award: Mark Cavendish for his superlative four-stage haul.

Best mullet: Marcus Burghardt.

Best stage finish: Valverde's incredible uphill burst on the opening day was special but Carlos Sastre's one-man demolition of Alpe d'Huez will linger longest. Oh, and it won him the Tour - something Valverde will never do.

The award for overturning potential shortcomings: Sammy Dumoulin, winner of stage 3, who, at just five foot, three inches is the peloton's smallest peddler.

Rider with the most religious legs: Christian Knees.

Biggest conundrum: Will Leonardo Piepoli keep his stage win? No doping offence, but still sacked by his team.

- - -

What we have learnt:

Teamwork can go along way.

Evans needs to be surrounded by better riders and must attack more if he is going to become the first Australian to win the race.

Menchov, as strong as he is on other major Tours, does not have the nous or strength to win the Tour.

Valverde will never win a major Tour.

The French Anti-Doping Agency mean business.

As well as being cocky, disrespectful and arrogant, Ricco - pending his B sample of course - is a naive, stupid, lying cheat.

Cunego cannot avoid losing time, bonking at altitude or crashing haphazardly.

Frank Schleck has a long way to go if he ever wants to make the podium.

- - -

Turning points

Evans's crash on the first Sunday - Asked in Paris if he would have done anything differently, he said: "Yes - not follow that Euskaltel rider on the first major descent of the race on the first Sunday." The Australian went on to take yellow the next day, but he was obviously affected by his high-speed spill and couldn't sleep on his road-rashed left-hand side for days afterwards.

Menchov's inexplicable uphill slip on the Alpine opener to Prato Nevoso - the Russian had attacked (for the first time in living memory) and was looked a good bet to open up a decent gap. Who knows what might have happened.

Sastre's attack on Alpe d'Huez - many said it was too little too late, but in the event, it turned out to me a masterpiece of tactical awareness and it won him the Tour.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

B. Kohl needs to see a dentist ASAP!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> ....................For sheer death-defying drama it would go hands down to the Tour's youngest rider, John-Lee Augustyn, who flew off an Alpine cliff and skidded on his chest 20m down a ravine while watching his bike go even further. But the comedy factor of Sven Krauss's collision with a road sign cannot be overlooked: the German was sent head-over-heels while his bike actually snapped in two mid air...................


Augustyn's crash was way overhyped. He landed on a slope with loose dirt/rock, but there was surely no real impact. Slippery - yes. Just not a hard fall compared to everyone who landed on the asphalt. Even if he kept sliding, so what. I never saw a cliff that he could have gone over. It was comical seeing him trying to climb back up.

On the other hand, Krauss's road sign collision could have resulted in serious, if not life threatening injuries. I was amazed he wasn't hurt. Never saw the comedy in this one.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

It's takes a team to win the TDF.

Evans knows how to use the media to throw his team under the bus.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

_Brandon said:


> I learned that if you miss a stage you can find it on the internet and watch it commercial free.
> 
> I learned that if I didn't have a DVR the Tour would be impossible to watch.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed.


----------



## DASS (Apr 3, 2002)

I learned
- Kirsten Gum is hotter than Craig Hummer, but I prefer to list to Craig Hummer.
- I didn't miss Al Trautwig one bit. There's really no need for a non-cyclist fan at the Vs. desk.
- Saab invented green technology decades ago and called it "turbo"
- Vs. mistakenly thinks it can cross-advertise to cycling fans. We don't care about the sling-shot fishing pole and Mai Thai fighting!
- Vs. sold WAY too much advertising. My thumb hurts from fast forwarding through it all
- There are lots of old churches and chataus in France
- Those round-about traffic features are ridiculous
- The organizers stacked WAY too many French teams in the worlds biggest bike race, but some of those guys actually showed some cajones throughout the Tour, although their lack of any GC riders is pathetic.
- World champions (Bettini) and Tour champions (Contador) aren't invited??
- Menchov gets dropped, gets back on, attacks, and falls on an uphill. Oh Deny!
- Millar and Voigt give great interviews. George and Evans do not.
- VDV: Get some confidence, bro! You are the shiznit!
- Shumacher has ballz of steel. That guy doesn't tries to win every stage.
- Trying to win a Tour based on a long TT with a huge deficit only works if your last name is "Indurain"
- I can't name a single teammate of Cadels other than Robby McEwen
- Cavo wins so much, its already getting boring. And can he tone down the cockney accent?
- Garmin loves to get in breaks but can't close the deal. Come on, guys!
- Valverde took the bait and went to hard in the first week of "classic-type" stages. Smart guys like Sastre where tucked away anonymously. 
- Periero had a terrible, terrible crash. Get well soon, amigo!
- There will be at least 10 favorites again for next year. No one is Lance-ifying the pelaton.
- McEwen is the Patron of the grupetto
- Fresh Korn updates are awesome!
- Columbia made a GOOD investment. Ca-ching!
- No one is excited about going to smoggy China in a few weeks.


----------



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

I learned that I can keep the car if I can fix it.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Cat 6 RCR said:


> I learned that I can keep the car if I can fix it.


lolz. Of all the commercials that one seemed the oddest to put in a cycling event


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

trihiker said:


> I learned there's a fat guy named Bob who likes to dream that he's riding some tour called DrinkMore, in which he pours a jug of water down his throat.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Trek believes they make the World's Best Bikes.


I also believe that I can fly to the moon using my armpit hair.

I learned that that could be the funniest F-bomb drop I've ever heard. 

I learned that I don't know which will be my next bike, Kuota KOM or Look 595....

I learned I can grow side burns just like Jonathan Vaughters, but I haven't learned if they'll bring me luck in my first CAT 3 race August 2nd....


Tim


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

takl23 said:


> I learned I can grow side burns just like Jonathan Vaughters, but I haven't learned if they'll bring me luck in my first CAT 3 race August 2nd....
> Tim


Hey, good luck!


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

DASS said:


> - I can't name a single teammate of Cadels other than Robby McEwen


Apparently Popovych is on Team Silence Lotto yet that is just speculation...


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> Apparently Popovych is on Team Silence Lotto yet that is just speculation...


I still have to be convinced. But 6'4" Van Summeran is hard to miss. and he was up front on alp d'huez for approximantly 2.53 seconds...


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*hema map of france is missing some roads*

i learned that the hema map of france is missing some roads.

i tried to find some of the stages on a real road map. brand is 'Hema.' [online version link below]
This was generally a cool activity, but some of the roads of the tour were not included on the map. Probably because the tour routes often go around the main route you would take between these towns, so they were on some small local roads.

http://www.maps.com/map.aspx?pid=16248


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

I learned that Jens Voigt's arse > Chuck Norris' Fist.

Watching him bounce around in the TT and some of his breakaway efforts, I think Cervelo should hire him on during the off-season for cyclic load testing on their products.

I think his bike just went that fast out of sheer terror. The abuse it took while he was riding it...just imagine if he got mad at it.  

An incredible rider though, without a doubt...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have cable or really follow pro cycling, but I did learn that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

MerlinAma said:


> I learned that the worst looking sweater Kirsten Gum ever wore was infinitely better than the shirts Paul, Phil et. al. had to wear this year.
> 
> Who was the clothing supplier anyway? Terrible!


Boy THAT'S the truth. It looked like they all stopped off at JC Penny just before going on air. Either wear sports jackets or get some polo shirts with Versus logos on them. 

I learned that yellow bike shorts when sweaty....don't look good from the rear when the rider stands in the pedals. Not sure yellow or white shorts are ever a good option.


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

McLovin said:


> I learned that Saab takes energy from exhaust and recycles it...



you have to repeat this like a gazillion times...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have some questions and please forgive my newbie ignorance...

1.Do the bike manufacturers pic a team or does the team pic the bikes? (How does each team end up with that brand of bike?)
2.Why was no one riding Trek?
3.Why don't they talk about the bikes more. Sure Cervelo and Specialized had their advertisements, but what about the others? 
4.Why don't they talk about who was riding what model of what?
5.What's the deal with Team United? Are they not "tour material"?


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cavendish's accent.*

- Cavo wins so much, its already getting boring. And can he tone down the cockney accent?

Cav's accent is almost as far from Cockney as you can get without being Scottish!

I learnt that trying to predict stage winners is almost impossible; Ricco and Piepoli being exceptions- almost everyone predicted them!


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I also learned Sastre is no longer a dark horse in the Tour.

I also learned every word in the SAAb commercial, every word in the SAAB commercial, every word in the SAAB commercial.


----------



## Jimbolaya (Jun 2, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> I have some questions and please forgive my newbie ignorance...
> 
> 1.Do the bike manufacturers pic a team or does the team pic the bikes? (How does each team end up with that brand of bike?)
> 2.Why was no one riding Trek?
> ...



1. Teams pick the manufacturer based on money, national pride, availability.
2. Treks are no good. Just kidding. Astana was not invited and they are the only team riding treks right now.
3. The bikes don't matter as much the riders. Also, don't look too closely at the bikes. They may not be what the label says. It might offend the sponser.
4. The bike may be a custom (i.e. cyfac, etc) and not a spec/time/look/etc. Also, the bike may be a custom by the manufacturer or protype.
5. United is not high profile enough and not European. Hard to believe that United would have done worse than Agritabel or Milram this year.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

somdoosh said:


> Kosher-for-passover coke is coca-cola that's not been carbonated. Apparently adding carbonic acid to make fizz is like leavening bread, so during passover observant jews can't have it. Size carbonic acid is bad for you, that seems like a pretty good deal to many people, cyclists included.


Wow! Where did you hear that?

The reasoning behind kosher cola is quite nuanced. Kosher Coca-Cola is made with sugar and without corn syrup. Corn is not considered kosher for Passover among Ashkenazi Jews (Jews of Eastern or Western European descent) because corn can be confused with five types of grains that are not allowed during Passover. Sephardi Jews (Jews descended from the 14th century Spanish Jewish community) will eat corn and other legumes during Passover. The only reason corn and other legumes are not kosher for Passover among Ashkenazi Jews is because they can be confused with the five types of forbidden grains that are forbidden only during Passover (wheat, spelt, barley, oats, and rye). Fun stuff.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*I learned so much*

I learned that French riders really like long break aways. 

I also learned that Remi diGregorio will need to learn to descend better if he's gonna win big races. Boy he can climb, but, uh....down hills.....not so much.

I also think that I learned that many questions from the Tour can be answered by this single answer..."because Astana wasn't there."

For instance; Why did Sastre win?....."because Astana wasn't there"
Why was CSC the strongest team by a mile? ......"because Astana wasn't there.

You get my point.

I am not trying to inject the debate about why Astana should or should not have been included, but the fact is, with their best Tour team, Sastre doesn't win, CSC probably doesn't win the team thingy, and Franck Schleck doesnt' sniff the yellow jersey. 

I am really happy that Astana wasn't there.....for Sastre's sake.

bt


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

By the way, Millar and Jens= good interviews, but they are a distant second to VDV. VDV talks like he is literally talking to you as a fan. Ive never seen any pro athlete interview as folksy as him. Oh, and I learned that Danny Pate and J Vaughters think the Euro teams watch the VS feed. Two times they answered a strategy question with "well I dont want to give it away".


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*McEwen is the Patron of the grupetto*

"McEwen is the Patron of the grupetto".........that's the best laugh I've had today.

bt


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

I learned that the french actually have balls (i.e. Chavanel)


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I learned that Jens Voight didn't "go out on any stupid breakways"


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

MerlinAma said:


> Augustyn's crash was way overhyped. He landed on a slope with loose dirt/rock, but there was surely no real impact. Slippery - yes. Just not a hard fall compared to everyone who landed on the asphalt. Even if he kept sliding, so what. I never saw a cliff that he could have gone over. It was comical seeing him trying to climb back up.
> 
> On the other hand, Krauss's road sign collision could have resulted in serious, if not life threatening injuries. I was amazed he wasn't hurt. Never saw the comedy in this one.


If Oscar Pierro's (Sp?) had been caught on camera that would've been top two. Hope the guy heals quick.


----------

